# propress battery



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

i recently bought a nibco pc10-m press tool. it uses a 9.6 volt battery. does anybody know if there is a compatabile battery or did they make it a proprietary shape?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Pics and a battery spec tag would be helpful 

My Nibco takes Makita batteries (12V NI-MH) that are discontinued, but I found replacements with a bit of internet searching using the battery model #.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

9.6 volt 1.3 ah


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Nicad


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

A makita model number for the battery would be helpful. Are the battery tags completely gone?

Here's where I found my replacement batteries: 

http://www.ebuybatteries.com/product/power-tool-batteries/Makita/

Good luck


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I cannot find a makita# or not sure what corresponding # would be...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

This is my tag with model number. 










It's not a Nibco number...it's the Makita number.

Nothing like that on yours?


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope, mine came with a "nibco" battery.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I bought it used. 9.6 would not have between my first choice, but the price was too good to pass up.


----------

